# Norwegian: vel



## jm88

> Johan hadde byttet sin gamle bil inn mot ny bil hos Autohuset *vel *tre måneder før Kari kjøpte den. Johan fortalte at bilen hadde hatt de samme problemene da han eide den, og det var egentlig grunnen til at kan hadde skiftet den ut.


Hei! Jeg vet ikke hva "vel" her betyr. Kunne ikke du hjelpe meg?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det betyr "omtrent". Egentlig betyr _vel tre måneder_ "litt over tre måneder", mens _drøye tre måneder_ betyr "litt under tre måneder", men de to uttrykkene brukes om hverandre. Uttrykket er en kortform av "godt og vel" (dvs. godt og vel tre måneder)


----------



## basslop

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det betyr "omtrent". Egentlig betyr _vel tre måneder_ "litt over tre måneder", mens _drøye tre måneder_ betyr "litt under tre måneder", men de to uttrykkene brukes om hverandre. Uttrykket er en kortform av "godt og vel" (dvs. godt og vel tre måneder)



 _Drøye tre måndeder_ betyr også "litt over tre måneder". Derimot betyr _snaut tre måneder_" litt under tre måneder".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

basslop said:


> _Drøye tre måndeder_ betyr også "litt over tre måneder". Derimot betyr _snaut tre måneder_" litt under tre måneder".



Hei Basslop,

Du har helt rett. Det var nok "snaut tre måneder" eller "knappe tre måneder" jeg tenkte på. Både "drøyt" og "godt og vel" betyr jo at det er mer.


----------



## timtfj

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det betyr "omtrent". Egentlig betyr _vel tre måneder_ "litt over tre måneder", mens _drøye tre måneder_ betyr "litt under tre måneder", men de to uttrykkene brukes om hverandre. Uttrykket er en kortform av "godt og vel" (dvs. godt og vel tre måneder)


Ligner det på _a good three months_ på engelsk? Det betyr noe som "omtrent og minst tre måneder".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Tim,

Yes, I believe you are right. Since "vel" in Norwegian is a synonym to "godt", and "godt og vel" translates into _at least or more than_, it is the equivalent of _a good three months_.


----------



## timtfj

I think I find expressions with *vel* among the most difficult to work out the meaning of. It seems to be one of those words whose meaning is difficult to define in a lot of contexts. Any further suggestions on how to approach such expresssions would be very welcome. Sometimes trying "well" or "good" as an English equivalent helps, and at other times the result is still baffling.

For example, one of my grammar books gives _Du er vel ferdig nå_? as an example, translating it as "You are finished now, aren't you?", but if I tried to guess I'd probably come up with something like "Have you *thoroughly* finished now?", "I was *wondering*---have you finished yet?" or "You *may well have* finished now, yes?" (Where in English "may well have" implies a stronger possibility than "may have".)

Is there any way to clarify its use a bit more?


----------



## jm88

timtfj said:


> I think I find expressions with *vel* among the most difficult to work out the meaning of. It seems to be one of those words whose meaning is difficult to define in a lot of contexts. Any further suggestions on how to approach such expresssions would be very welcome. Sometimes trying "well" or "good" as an English equivalent helps, and at other times the result is still baffling.
> 
> For example, one of my grammar books gives _Du er vel ferdig nå_? as an example, translating it as "You are finished now, aren't you?", but if I tried to guess I'd probably come up with something like "Have you *thoroughly* finished now?", "I was *wondering*---have you finished yet?" or "You *may well have* finished now, yes?" (Where in English "may well have" implies a stronger possibility than "may have".)
> 
> Is there any way to clarify its use a bit more?


Helt enig, *vel *er ganske vanskelig å beherske betydning. Som timtgj sa,* Du er vel ferdig nå?* Jeg tror det betyr "I was *wondering--**-*have you finished yet?", men hva med " *Du er nok ferdig nå?* Er det samme betydningen som vel? Dette spørmålet har jeg vært forrivet i mye tid.


----------



## myšlenka

Hei,
det er kanskje når du bruker "vel" og "nok" som setningsadverb at det blir vanskelig å forstå.

"Du er vel ferdig nå?" - retorisk spørrende
"Du er nok ferdig nå." - sannsynligvis, trolig

Se ellers her og her for andre bruksområder


----------



## NorwegianNYC

[I know this thread started out in Norwegian, but I will use English as a courtesy]

The so-called Adverbial Modifiers are confusing. The more common ones are _jo_, _da_, _nok_, _vel_, _sikkert_ and _visst_. A study from the 90s showed that in spoken Norwegian, they occurred at a frequency of almost every third sentence, so it is not a grammatical aspect to be taken lightly. The confusing aspect is that they double as words with entirely different meanings, sometimes creating almost bizarre constellations (Det er sikkert sikkert = I am pretty sure it is safe)(det er nok nok = I believe that will be sufficient)(det var da da... = it was definitely at the time when...)


----------



## Ben Jamin

I have got the impression that those Adverbial Modifiers are used often to soften the message. It is considered as too direct  (blunt) and not very polite if you don't use them.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Du er vel ferdig nå might be easier to understand if we change the pronoun and nå to snart.

Example: Han er vel ferdig snart:

Imagine being at home, planning to pick up your son from a dentist appointment, not knowing exactly when he’s done. In Norwegian one might say/wonder out loud or silently to oneself: han er vel ferdig nå, when concidering whether or not to leave now or wait awhile longer - He will probably be done soon/he’s probably done soon. 

If we do use: du er vel ferdig nå:

Imagine a child being told by a parent to wait while they finish up some work at home before they do something together. After a while the child might come along asking: du er vel ferdig nå – you’re done now, aren’t you/are you done soon/yet (impatiently). 

Du er nok ferdig nå might also be easier to understand if we change the pronoun. 

Hun er nok ferdig på fotballtrening nå, så jeg begynner middagen – she’s probably finished with soccer pratice now, so I’ll begin dinner.

Or if we change nå til snart again:

Du er nok ferdig snart, så jeg venter på deg – You’ll probably ready/done soon, so I’ll wait for you.


----------



## jm88

vestfoldlilja said:


> Du er vel ferdig nå might be easier to understand if we change the pronoun and nå to snart.
> 
> Example: Han er vel ferdig snart:
> 
> Imagine being at home, planning to pick up your son from a dentist appointment, not knowing exactly when he’s done. In Norwegian one might say/wonder out loud or silently to oneself: han er vel ferdig nå, when concidering whether or not to leave now or wait awhile longer - He will probably be done soon/he’s probably done soon.
> 
> If we do use: du er vel ferdig nå:
> 
> Imagine a child being told by a parent to wait while they finish up some work at home before they do something together. After a while the child might come along asking: du er vel ferdig nå – you’re done now, aren’t you/are you done soon/yet (impatiently).
> 
> Du er nok ferdig nå might also be easier to understand if we change the pronoun.
> 
> Hun er nok ferdig på fotballtrening nå, så jeg begynner middagen – she’s probably finished with soccer pratice now, so I’ll begin dinner.
> 
> Or if we change nå til snart again:
> 
> Du er nok ferdig snart, så jeg venter på deg – You’ll probably ready/done soon, so I’ll wait for you.


Det er veldig bra eksempler, tusen takk, vestfoldlilja!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

For enkelhets skyld oversetter jeg dem slik når jeg skal forklare det for engelsktalende:

da = definitely, absolutely
jo = indeed
vel = isn't it?
nok = I guess
visst = I've heard
sikkert = surely


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> For enkelhets skyld oversetter jeg dem slik når jeg skal forklare det for engelsktalende:
> 
> da = definitely, absolutely
> jo = indeed
> vel = isn't it?
> nok = I guess
> visst = I've heard
> sikkert = surely


Betyr ikke "jo" "you know it"? Jeg får høre mange "da" i slutten av en setning, betyr alt "definitely, absolutely"?


----------



## timtfj

Jeg tror problemet med alle av disse er at hvilket har flere betydninger og betydningen avhenger av sammenhengen. Kanskje kan de ikke defineres uten at de er i setninger.

Haugens ordbok gir 15 definisjoner av *vel*, med mange eksempler. Her er bare noen få av eksemplene:

Stressed adverb:


*Vel er han ung, men . . .* Of course he is young, but . . .
*Bilen er vel liten:* the car is on the small side
*Talen ble vel lang:* the talk got rather long
*en mann på vel 30 år*: a man of 30-odd years
*Klokka er vel åtte:* it's just past 8 o'clock

Unstressed adverb expressing a supposition or question:


*Du skrøner vel:* You're lying, aren't you?
*Ja, vi må vel det:* Yes, I suppose we have to.
*Det kunne vel være:* that could well be
*Han har vel fått brevet mitt:* I trust he has gotten my letter
*Du har vel hørt om ham:* Surely you've heard about him?

Unstressed adverb expressing surprise:


*Hvem skulle vel ha trodd det?* Who would have believed it?

Kanskje må man bare lære seg noen uttrykker som bruker *vel*, heller enn forsøke å lære seg en definisjon? Jeg tror det er hva jeg skal forsøke å gjøre.

Jeg tror *jo* på norsk ligner på *doch* på tysk: ofte et positivt svar til et negativt spørsmål, så det betyr noe slik som "Oh yes" på engelsk: "Gjorde han ikke det?"---"Jo, han gjorde det". Men kanskje kan en nordmann forklare det bedre.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

A short and inaccurate description is that "jo" is frequently used when you are trying to convince or argue with someone, whereas "da" is stressing a point or disagreeing


----------



## jm88

Hei!
Jeg hører ofte "Ja, vel.", men vet ikke hva dette faktisk betyr. Betyr dette "yes, of course" eller" yes, probably" eller?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg pleier å si til studentene mine at "vel" betyr "I guess", som igjen kan betyr "ok"


----------



## basslop

Timtjs eksempler viser at "vel" ikke er det enkleste i norsk. Hvor i setningen det plasseres og trykket, i muntlig, kan fort endre meningen i man formidler.


----------

